

D3.js is Not a Graphing Library, Let's Design a Line Graph - romain_g
http://dealloc.me/2011/06/24/d3-is-not-a-graphing-library/

======
jeffehobbs
WTF is this. Where is the thesis? _What_ is the thesis? What am I supposed to
take from this? Should I use d3? Should I use CSS? That information could be
imparted via WRITING. WRITING. WRITE. Make a point. MAKE. A. POINT. I fucking
hate the web these days.

